# Moffet Tunnel



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I haven't but, everything took a pretty good beating in the wind. There might be a few stashes here and there, but I bet the trails are pretty bare.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Last Friday would have been ok. I was there on Saturday. It was not good as it got to warm, sticky, melting, and thin.


----------

